# Inconsistency in the number of photos of the Library



## JLU (Feb 2, 2018)

Operating System: Mac/iOS/Windows/Web
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR CC

I have problems syncing my photos to CC. I get an error message in the app of my Mac and the number of photos in the Mac does not match with the number of photos in the Web, or those of other devices.
Now I additionally fin inconsistencies in the number of photos inside the same app (the Web in this case) -see the screen capture below:



 
How can I align the number of photos in all the apps? 
Are photos that are not synced? If so, how can I find them and fix them?

Any clue?

Thank you.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 2, 2018)

That looks like a bug....I've just checked my own systems and everything (LRCC on dektop, iPhone, iPad, and Web) all agree that I've got 11380 images in the cloud.....but that filter says I've got 4 more!

 

I'll see if I can get anyone at Adobe interested.


----------



## prbimages (Feb 3, 2018)

I have noticed before numerical differences between LRWeb and my LR Classic "All Synced Photographs" - eg this post from last year. Although I resolved that discrepancy, I just checked again and found that LRWeb now tells me I have 859 photos, while LR Classic tells me I have 854 photos. The LRWeb filter (as shown above) tells me I have 860 photos. Annoying.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 3, 2018)

prbimages said:


> I have noticed before numerical differences between LRWeb and my LR Classic "All Synced Photographs" - eg this post from last year. Although I resolved that discrepancy, I just checked again and found that LRWeb now tells me I have 859 photos, while LR Classic tells me I have 854 photos. The LRWeb filter (as shown above) tells me I have 860 photos. Annoying.


In the 859 photos that LRCC Web shows, are any of them videos? Reason for asking is that once a video added into the ecosystem from any of the LRCC apps has been synced back down into LR Classic, the latter breaks the sync connection for that video, i.e. it loses the sync icon and is removed from All Synced Photographs. Hence it'll be included in the All Photos total in any of the LRCC apps, but is not included in the ASP totals.


----------



## prbimages (Feb 3, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> In the 859 photos that LRCC Web shows, are any of them videos? Reason for asking is that once a video added into the ecosystem from any of the LRCC apps has been synced back down into LR Classic, the latter breaks the sync connection for that video, i.e. it loses the sync icon and is removed from All Synced Photographs. Hence it'll be included in the All Photos total in any of the LRCC apps, but is not included in the ASP totals.


No, no videos. I have now fixed the discrepancy between LRWeb and LR Classic - as was the case last year (see my earlier post, linked to above), the problem was due to something going awry with virtual copies. It seems that sometimes I end up with two versions of a photograph in the cloud, but only one in LR Classic. Not sure how this happens; I'll report back if I can reliably reproduce it.

I still have the same erroneous number showing as the filter result, though.


----------



## JLU (Feb 5, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> That looks like a bug....I've just checked my own systems and everything (LRCC on dektop, iPhone, iPad, and Web) all agree that I've got 11380 images in the cloud.....but that filter says I've got 4 more!
> 
> View attachment 10559
> 
> I'll see if I can get anyone at Adobe interested.


Thank you for following up Jim!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 5, 2018)

No worries, I'll provide an update if/when I get a response, though of course you could also go through official channels by reporting your issue on the official Adobe feedback site (use the link at the top of the page).


----------

